# Western Digital - Original TiVo Drive?



## mgp (Jan 31, 2002)

I agonized for a week over which Hard Drive to use for my planned upgrade of an SD-DVR40 that I bought off of eBay. Wound up getting a WD1200JBRTL for $59 at Bestbuy. When I cracked open the DVR40, much to my suprise it had a WD 40g drive in it.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

What is the point? TiVo manufacturer's tend to use whatever drives they get the best deal on. So far I have found Quantum, Maxtor, WD, and Seagates as original drives in the 100+ Tivos I have refurbed.


----------



## mgp (Jan 31, 2002)

funtoupgrade said:


> What is the point? TiVo manufacturer's tend to use whatever drives they get the best deal on. So far I have found Quantum, Maxtor, WD, and Seagates as original drives in the 100+ Tivos I have refurbed.


Only point being that I was under the mistaken impression that they all came with Maxtor except the HR10-250 which comes with WD(or does it also have a variety of drives?).


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

Older Tivos originally came with Quantum drives. When Maxtor bought out Quantum you started seeing a mixture of both Quantum and Maxtors in Tivos. Most S2 DTivos came with Maxtor slimline 40GB drives. The HDTivos come with WD 250GB drives. I've never seen a Seagate in a stock Tivo but then again I haven't played around with the S2 SA models or any of the DVD combo units.

The WDs being used in HDTivos have a terrible track record and have about a 25% failure rate. Maxtors are a bit better but Seagates have the best warranty in the business and get my vote every time. Seagates are also supposed to be some of the quietest drives around so if you're using your Tivo in your bedroom this may be something to consider. Hitachi/IBM drives are definitely NOT recommended for use in a Tivo as I've never heard anything good about them for Tivo use. Samsungs appear to be fine as I have not heard anything bad about them for Tivo use yet.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

FWIW, both my standalone S2s came with WD drives, one working fine in Tivo service.


----------



## Pauli (Mar 1, 2004)

My R10 had a 80GB WD drive in it.


----------



## dmprantz (Oct 25, 2000)

Originally all TiVos had Quantum drives in them. I know this included the original Series 1 units up until at least some time in 2001. These were originally based on 15 GB platters (15, 30 GB, etc). Later these Quantums had 20 GB or 40GB platters in them (40 GB drives, etc). When Maxtor bought Quantum, TiVo made a change. The next move, which I think coincided with Series 2, all used a new WD technology. These had either 40 or 60 GB platters in them, allowing sizes up to 120 GB. After that, I lost track...

dmp


----------

